# Burns/Mitchell on!



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

September 22nd in Glasgow :good


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/217569691521134592


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Meh, I was only two months out


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it but it's a great fight.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns wide UD


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Great stuff. Ricky fights infront of a few thousand instead of at Upton Park infront of tens of thousands. Pfft.

Burn UD.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wehey.....

So all the people caling Kev a pussy for not fighting Ricky can shut the fuck up now eh!!!!

Cmon Kev!

Tough fight, tough fight.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Wehey.....
> 
> So all the people caling Kev a pussy for not fighting Ricky can shut the fuck up now eh!!!!
> 
> ...


And all the people calling Ricky a pussy for not fighting Kev


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> And all the people calling Ricky a pussy for not fighting Kev


Never heard many people calling Ricky the pussy to be fair mate.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Never heard many people calling Ricky the pussy to be fair mate.


From my understanding, more people were calling Burns the pussy rather than Kev. Don't know what circles you're in but yeah.

Still, great fight, can't wait. I really don't like that Mitchell isn't in shape all the time and I think that'll stop him from getting to the top echelon of his division, I think this is certainly a winnable fight though. If Burns doesn't get involved which he probably won't, he could outbox him for 12 mediocre rounds with Kev coming on strong in the last part.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> From my understanding, more people were calling Burns the pussy rather than Kev. Don't know what circles you're in but yeah.
> 
> Still, great fight, can't wait. I really don't like that Mitchell isn't in shape all the time and I think that'll stop him from getting to the top echelon of his division, I think this is certainly a winnable fight though. If Burns doesn't get involved which he probably won't, he could outbox him for 12 mediocre rounds with Kev coming on strong in the last part.


Mitchell has been in the gym since late April


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Btw, Mitchell stoppage. Yeah boy!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Mitchell has been in the gym since late April


Good to hear. From his tweet it seems like he's just starting up training now, which would be a bad idea.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> From my understanding, more people were calling Burns the pussy rather than Kev. Don't know what circles you're in but yeah.
> 
> Still, great fight, can't wait. I really don't like that Mitchell isn't in shape all the time and I think that'll stop him from getting to the top echelon of his division, I think this is certainly a winnable fight though. If Burns doesn't get involved which he probably won't, he could outbox him for 12 mediocre rounds with Kev coming on strong in the last part.


Just from Twitter mainly mate...........Most of my mates arnt proper fight fans, just big fights really.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Good to hear. From his tweet it seems like he's just starting up training now, which would be a bad idea.


I'm under the impression he was preparing for the fight in July. Apparently he did a two week training camp in Spain and has been in the TKO pretty much on a daily basis from what I understand.

No excuses this time Kev. It is a very winnable fight, but a very tricky one.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Great fight, finally September will bring an end to all the circular debates about who would win this one. I'm actually looking forward to it more than Haye-Chisora, as I like both fighters as people in this one.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Vano-irons

Any idea when tickets are likely to go on sale?


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

War Burns and War Nelson!!!! :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt

Mitchell's getting smashed up in Glesga! :yep:happy


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ricky Burns UD's a 'well prepared' Kevin Mitchell.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell wins via preparation, quality fight & I'm glad Frank has made it finally happen.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Vano-irons
> 
> Any idea when tickets are likely to go on sale?


No word on that yet mate. I'd imagine it will be in the very near future, just to give the card enough time to fall apart :yep

I'm surprised this is in Scotland tho. Mitchell sells more down here than Ricky does in Glasgow


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> No word on that yet mate. *I'd imagine it will be in the very near future, just to give the card enough time to fall apart* :yep
> 
> I'm surprised this is in Scotland tho. Mitchell sells more down here than Ricky does in Glasgow


I lol'd


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> No word on that yet mate. I'd imagine it will be in the very near future, just to give the card enough time to fall apart :yep
> 
> *I'm surprised this is in Scotland tho. Mitchell sells more down here than Ricky does in Glasgow*


Frank's cashing out on the 'Well Prepared' One.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> Frank's cashing out on the 'Well Prepared' One.


:nono if that was the case it would be in London.

Perhaps frank hates Scottish people so much he wants to make them watch their hero get battered at home by a skinny cockeny. We need Billy Nelson over here :lol:


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Quite comfortable win for Burns


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

I am going for a.....draw. And then they do it again DAWN SOUF


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

As long as Billy doesn't come on here and ruin any threads that mention these two fighters it'll be fun watching the buildup develop.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

To be fair to Burns if none of his big fights are in Scotland he'll never build a big fan base.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

They say fights are won in the gym and with Kevin that may well be the case. His gameplan has to be to prepare well, once this is established he should be invincible


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Meh, Mismatch in my eyes.

Burns late stoppage.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

We all know Kev can box.......Its how much he wants it for me.....Still favour slick Rick, but want Kev to win.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad that its on solid British level fight. In the same mould of Bellew Cleverly. Burns has proven himself at the higher level and I expect him to win a 116-112 decision


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going for Mitchell to surprise alot of people with career best performance and pull it out the bag.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Meh, Mismatch in my eyes.
> 
> Burns late stoppage.


You spelt Mitchell wrong mate


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :nono if that was the case it would be in London.
> 
> Perhaps frank hates Scottish people so much he wants to make them watch their hero get battered at home by a skinny cockeny. We need Billy Nelson over here :lol:


The only thing Mitchell will be battering will be a fish supper - he'll need a job after all after Burns ends his pretense of being world class.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I do find it funny that Mitchell referred to this as a fight between the "two best in the division". I'd Burns as top five - aided by Marquez, Rios and Guerrero leaving the division - but Mitchell doesn't get a look in there. I'd class him in the top ten but that's partly down to the aforementioned trio departing seeing as he's not exactly been active at a decent level since the impressive win over Murray. 

No denying it's a good fight, a real 50/50. Plus the atmosphere should be electric. Hope to meet some of the other CHB crowd there!


----------



## Tecate (Jun 16, 2012)

Burns points for me with relative ease


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Burns wide unanimous decision, easing to win behind his brilliant jab.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> You spelt Mitchell wrong mate


:rofl


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Cant wait for it. Hope its not on that fuckin Boxnation tripe. One of those fights where anything can happen. Burns can out jab Mitchell to a wide UD or Mitchell could come in and just overpower him. Really looking forward too it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It's on Boxnation. :lol:
@jonnytightlips


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns wins via stoppage late on, the referee will take pity on a battered Mitchell and wave it off, with Kevin claiming afterwards he was fine to go on and calling for a rematch.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchell's pot shotting  will not be enough.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly think Ricky will win this comfortably. I just don't see what the big deal is with Mitchell, for me he is no better than Paulus Moses.

Burns wide UD, around the 118-110/117-111 mark.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's on Boxnation. :lol:
> @jonnytightlips


Fuck it anyway :lol:. Another big fight that no one will know about.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell is a lot better than people give him credit for. He'll work ricky's body like he did against Murray to slow him down and take him out late. Michell hits hard, has a spiteful, and frankly better, jab, and picks his shots far better. Ricky is also a lazy fucker in the middle rounds, coasting through. Mitchell will pick these rounds up.

I really can't see how anyone thinks Mitchell will be stopped. I can half see ricky's tight defence causing Kev problems, and he very well may win a decision, but he doesn't get stopped. No chance.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Mitchell is a lot better than people give him credit for. He'll work ricky's body like he did against Murray to slow him down and take him out late. Michell hits hard, has a spiteful, and frankly better, jab, and picks his shots far better. Ricky is also a lazy fucker in the middle rounds, coasting through. Mitchell will pick these rounds up.
> 
> I really can't see how anyone thinks Mitchell will be stopped. I can half see ricky's tight defence causing Kev problems, and he very well may win a decision, but he doesn't get stopped. No chance.


I'm not trying to be a cunt here Vano, but i can't see any way that Mitchell has the better jab. I honestly think you're slightly deluded when it comes to Kevin. I suppose we'll find out the truth on fight night.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

McKay said:


> I'm not trying to be a cunt here Vano, but i can't see any way that Mitchell has the better jab. I honestly think you're slightly deluded when it comes to Kevin. I suppose we'll find out the truth on fight night.


:deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

McKay said:


> I'm not trying to be a cunt here Vano, but i can't see any way that Mitchell has the better jab. I honestly think you're slightly deluded when it comes to Kevin. I suppose we'll find out the truth on fight night.


:lol: it's ok I get that a lot. I don't even take it to heart anymore :lol:

I think Mitchell's jab is far more effective. It's thrown with spite (I think I read he was left handed somewhere, so he gets more power into it) and its more accurate than Burns'. The only thing that may stop Mitchell's jab getting off is Burns' reach. But I don't think he uses it as well as he should.

But it is a really good fight, and I really like Burns, so it wouldn't be the end of my world if Mitchell was to lose (even tho I'd look a right tit on here).


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

burns wins by stoppage against a well prepared euro class mitchell, thats all he is and all he ever will be,burns is just a step above mitchell at world level just as kats was.
sorry,its going to be very onesided :rasta:yep


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns will annihilate this joker.

Burns RTD 10 Mitchell.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

When's the last time Burns annihilated anyone?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cant see Ricky butchering Kev at all....Out boxing him yeah, but not battering him....this is Ricky Burns we are talking about isnt it???

Dont get me wrong I'm a Burns fan but more of a Mitchell fan and I'm not being blinkered....

Burns points....Maybe 4 or 5 rounds in it IMHO.....Burns is getting smarter as he goes on.......We know Kev can box well, but we know other things to boot.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

nicky cook vano :yep

i honestly can't see anything which mitchell has or does that is half as good as burns:huh

,in the Murrey fight,he didnt dominate him at all,it was very 50/50 most of the fight,its just the fact that murrey fights with his face that he stopped him:-( 

its still a good fight,burns gonna fuck up the chas and dave wanna be :rasta


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I fucking knew someone would say Nicky Cook :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano buys his weed and coke off Kev's mum.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Vano buys his weed and coke off Kev's mum.


:lol: she has promised me a discount if I hype the fight :deal

WAR KING KEV


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: she has promised me a discount if I hype the fight :deal
> 
> WAR KING KEV


:lol: You writing for BoxingScene yet pal, remember you saying you got offered too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: You writing for BoxingScene yet pal, remember you saying you got offered too.


I am mate. I chucked out an article on Ben doughty already and have an interview with James Degale all but sorted. Will hopefully be going to his gym on Tuesday to watch him spar and grab a few words. There's also a young lad called Joe Taylor who was a pretty good amateur, making his debute in July so I'm hoping to get a few words with him soon

Exciting times mate


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I am mate. I chucked out an article on Ben doughty already and have an interview with James Degale all but sorted. Will hopefully be going to his gym on Tuesday to watch him spar and grab a few words. There's also a young lad called Joe Taylor who was a pretty good amateur, making his debute in July so I'm hoping to get a few words with him soon
> 
> Exciting times mate


Great to hear Vano, good luck with it.

Oh yeah, ask Chunky if he'll be racing at the Grand National next year.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: I think he might kick my arse!

Il actually a bit of a Degale fan so I'm looking forward to it. Thanks mate :good


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree with Vano in that this is gonna be a big win for Kevin, putting my neck on the line in doing so but I'm pretty confident in it actually.


----------



## Kingslim (Jun 27, 2012)

It's going to be a brilliant fight but Burns will win. His body punches will be too much for Mitchell and Big fights bring out the best in Burns.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Burns will dominate Mitchell IMO.....Mitchell will never have experienced a hostile environment like it, the crowd alone will be worth a 3 round start for Burns


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

It's sort of last chance saloon for Mitchell, at this 'level', I'll take a risk and add my voice to the few who think that he will surprise people. I like Burns, I don't like his team but I like him a lot, but for me he doesn't have quite enough edge. Mitchell, when he turns up, has that edge, and I think this could be a little like the Murray fight.

Well, it wouldn't be much of a discussion forum if we all agreed!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just saw Mitchell on Ringside, he is fat a fuck, got a double chin.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Just saw Mitchell on Ringside, he is fat a fuck, got a double chin.


Oh dear. Am watching it later. It's actually part of his cunning strategy to lull Camp Burns into a false sense of security.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Oh dear. Am watching it later. It's actually part of his cunning strategy to lull Camp Burns into a false sense of security.


Lmao, He looked like 35 year old scruff that you see walking into the Job Centre.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns jab is superior to Mitchell's, he'll be landing it all night with little trouble. Burns has a good chin, defiitely good enough to take whatever Mitchell has to dish out. I cannot see what Kevin has to trouble Ricky.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

^^Agreed Bryn.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> ^^Agreed Bryn.


:good

My money is firmly on a stoppage win for Burns, when has Kev ever been in with someone who will outbox him over 12 rounds? He will lose the desire as they move into the championship rounds, and as I've said before, I feel that Mitchell is a little fragile, for want of a better word.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> My money is firmly on a stoppage win for Burns, when has Kev ever been in with someone who will outbox him over 12 rounds? He will lose the desire as they move into the championship rounds, and as I've said before, I feel that Mitchell is a little fragile, for want of a better word.


Me too, Ricky throws a good left hook to the body as well, I think he'll make Mitchell take a knee, Mitchell has never had a good engine.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Me too, Ricky throws a good left hook to the body as well, I think he'll make Mitchell take a knee, Mitchell has never had a good engine.


Aye, also, coupled with his chin, Ricky's engine is his best quality. Should be a very fun fight though, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

War WPM :bbb


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> War WPM :bbb


:deal Mitchell is a damn fine boxer, much better than people give him credit for.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :deal Mitchell is a damn fine boxer, much better than people give him credit for.


No. He is a pretty average boxer and not deserving of the praise he gets.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> No. He is a pretty average boxer and not deserving of the praise he gets.


I agree. Considering the performances he's given, I don't see the faith so many place in Mitchell. He beat Breidis Prescott who no one really gives a shit about, he lost in brutal fashion to Katsidis (and there was nothing wrong with him, he just fell to pieces), he was taking a trouncing from Murray before Murray's face-first approach to defence caught up with him, and he's looked massively average since.

Compare to Burns who has clearly won every fight he's had since beating Martinez, including the guy that beat Mitchell. Yes, Michael was a bit shop-worn, but only top level guys like Guerrero had controlled him like that.

Burns is the favourite and with good reason. Mitchell has been proven wanting above domestic level, so until he actually beats Burns, his fans should keep it zipped.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I agree. Considering the performances he's given, I don't see the faith so many place in Mitchell. He beat Breidis Prescott who no one really gives a shit about, he lost in brutal fashion to Katsidis (and there was nothing wrong with him, he just fell to pieces), *he was taking a trouncing from Murray* before Murray's face-first approach to defence caught up with him, and he's looked massively average since.
> 
> Compare to Burns who has clearly won every fight he's had since beating Martinez, including the guy that beat Mitchell. Yes, Michael was a bit shop-worn, but only top level guys like Guerrero had controlled him like that.
> 
> Burns is the favourite and with good reason. Mitchell has been proven wanting above domestic level, so until he actually beats Burns, his fans should keep it zipped.


:rofl on what planet did that happen on? He was leaning on the ropes dodging most of the attacks, firing off his own work. Murray won the second and the fifth, but that was it. In the 1st, 3rd, 4th, 6th, and 7th, the cleaner, more effective punching came from Mitchell (a story told by Murray's swollen cut eyes)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:huh But Mitchell completely outboxed Breidis Prescott..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Roe Cock Block.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :huh But Mitchell completely outboxed Breidis Prescott..


Are you taking the piss outta me :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :rofl on what planet did that happen on? He was leaning on the ropes dodging most of the attacks, firing off his own work. Murray won the second and the fifth, but that was it. In the 1st, 3rd, 4th, 6th, and 7th, the cleaner, more effective punching came from Mitchell (a story told by Murray's swollen cut eyes)


He shipped way more than be slipped! Hence his cauliflower ear at the end of it!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> He shipped way more than be slipped! Hence his cauliflower ear at the end of it!


...and his jelly legs at the halfway point.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> He shipped way more than be slipped! Hence his cauliflower ear at the end of it!


:yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nah I actually like watching Mitchell. I think he's probably rated about right. Some think he's overrated and will always get shown up at proper world level, some think he's got real potential.. I can see both points and give him a great shot to beat Burns.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Styleswise when has Mitchell shown he can beat someone who doesn't come straight at him?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Styleswise when has Mitchell shown he can beat someone who doesn't come straight at him?


:think When has Ricky Burns?


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think When has Ricky Burns?


Well he annihilated former world champion Nicky Cook, and he didn't rush straight at him.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think When has Ricky Burns?


Yeah, but Burns has the longer better jab and isn't exclusively a counter puncher. Mitchell will be languishing at mid range all night IMO.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, but Burns has the longer better jab and isn't exclusively a counter puncher. Mitchell will be languishing at mid range all night IMO.


When I was a kid we had a Commodore 64 (I know, I'm old) and we had a boxing game on it. When setting up your character, you initially had a certain number of skill points that could be distributed as you wished between the various attributes, including chin, speed and power (in fact, thinking about it, those might have been the only three categories, this was the 1980s after all). I would sometimes set both power and chin to '1', giving me speed of 98, just to see if I could take unlikely wins. The game would add Michael Jackson video-esque whooshing sound effects as I unleashed a flurry of punches from all angle on an opponent who could do little but stand (comparitively) still throwing the odd speculatively straight jab at the space I used to occupy.

Why am I telling you all this, you might wonder? Well this fight is going to look like that. Except that Mitchell has more than '1' for power and chin.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> He shipped way more than be slipped! Hence his cauliflower ear at the end of it!


Again I disagree. Him getting caught on the ear were the glancing blows as he weaved Murray's onslaughts.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> When I was a kid we had a Commodore 64 (I know, I'm old) and we had a boxing game on it. When setting up your character, you initially had a certain number of skill points that could be distributed as you wished between the various attributes, including chin, speed and power (in fact, thinking about it, those might have been the only three categories, this was the 1980s after all). I would sometimes set both power and chin to '1', giving me speed of 98, just to see if I could take unlikely wins. The game would add Michael Jackson video-esque whooshing sound effects as I unleashed a flurry of punches from all angle on an opponent who could do little but stand (comparitively) still throwing the odd speculatively straight jab at the space I used to occupy.
> 
> Why am I telling you all this, you might wonder? Well this fight is going to look like that. Except that Mitchell has more than '1' for power and chin.


You've let yourself down badly with this post, Simon.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Again I disagree. Him getting caught on the ear were the glancing blows as he weaved Murray's onslaughts.


Alright whatever. Agree to disagree then.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You've let yourself down badly with this post, Simon.


:lol: Be honest, Bryn. On a scale of one to ten, how pleased were you when you saw this post of mine and realized that it afforded an immediate opportunity for a counter witty riposte?! I'm thinking 11.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: Be honest, Bryn. On a scale of one to ten, how pleased were you when you saw this post of mine and realized that it afforded an immediate opportunity for a counter witty riposte?! I'm thinking 11.


Atleast a 9.5. :lol:

In all seriousness though, a poor analogy for this fight. Burns will dominate.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Atleast a 9.5. :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though, a poor analogy for this fight. Burns will dominate.


:lol: thought so! I can picture your little face lighting up, your hands feverishly scrabbling for the keyboard, the desperate struggle to balance wit and pace. You did well.

But in all seriousness - I don't do poor analogies. I'm known for it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Certainly better at analogies than Slip&Counter was!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: thought so! I can picture your little face lighting up, your hands feverishly scrabbling for the keyboard, the desperate struggle to balance wit and pace. You did well.
> 
> *But in all seriousness - I don't do poor analogies. I'm known for it.*


:lol: Awesome.



Flea Man said:


> :lol: Certainly better at analogies than Slip&Counter was!


:lol: Some of Slip's were very atsch - which was the one he did about that wizard movie?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't remember but they were either genius or abysmal.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

a boxing game on the commodore 64,mr templer,i need proof,i had one,never saw a boxing game.

burns is gonna beat the living shit outa the cockney maggot


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

just fucking found it,and i had it,ahhhhhh memory's, 3d world boxing champion


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Again I disagree. Him getting caught on the ear were the glancing blows as he weaved Murray's onslaughts.


You just love him too much to see the truth, mate.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

this is like bowe v hollyfield, a fight in which i like both guys and dont want either to lose!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't watched the Murray fight since I watched it live, but I do remember thinking that there was a combination at play of Murray fading due to taking a beating from Mitchell (due to his suspect defense) and Mitchell gaining confidence that he could take Murray's shots as the fight went on. If Burns/Mitchell had happened immediately after that I could understand the faith some have in Mitchell. But that momentum is gone, and I honestly don't see him being able to outbox Burns over 12 rounds. He's never shown he's a world class talent for a start. I can see him giving Billy Nelson some nervous moments by landing some good shots, and I can see him taking some rounds due to aggression, but he won't stop Burns.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> You just love him too much to see the truth, mate.


I've seen the fight 4 times, and I honestly dont see what everyone else sees. I had Mitchell winning the 1st, Murray the second (first time I watched it, I thought Mitchell was really hurt in that round, but on review he seemed to wink at Tibbs in the corner after getting hit twice).

Rounds 3, 4 and 5 were somewhat close, but I felt the better, eye catching work came from Kev for the majority (even tho I gave Murray the 5th). Rounds 6 and 7 were all Mitchell.

Will you be going to this Dave?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I've seen the fight 4 times, and *I honestly dont see what everyone else sees*. I had Mitchell winning the 1st, Murray the second (first time I watched it, I thought Mitchell was really hurt in that round, but on review he seemed to wink at Tibbs in the corner after getting hit twice).
> 
> Rounds 3, 4 and 5 were somewhat close, but I felt the better, eye catching work came from Kev for the majority (even tho I gave Murray the 5th). Rounds 6 and 7 were all Mitchell.
> 
> Will you be going to this Dave?


Because all you're doing is watching Kevin :yep

I will try and go - shamefully I haven't even checked the date. It is in Glasgow, isn't it?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Because all you're doing is watching Kevin :yep
> 
> I will try and go - shamefully I haven't even checked the date. It is in Glasgow, isn't it?


That's because he is THE fighter to watch :yep

Sept 22nd at the SECC. Me and my man @Mexican_LP will be waving our gay Mitchell posters around Glasgow all weekend :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> That's because he is THE fighter to watch :yep
> 
> Sept 22nd at the SECC. Me and my man @Mexican_LP will be waving our gay Mitchell posters around Glasgow all weekend :lol:


Oh FFS... you'll get knifed. Yes, when the tickets go on sale, long as it isn't silly money, I shall go. Never been to a big bout in Glasgow.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Peculiar odds posted for this one. Burns opening up at an extremely generous 4/6. Very odd.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I had Mitchell 4-3 up against Murray, It was a really close fight, and it was worrying to see Mitchell take so many punches from a crude fighter like Murray, he also had him hurt a few times IIRC.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I had Mitchell 4-3 up against Murray, It was a really close fight, and it was worrying to see Mitchell take so many punches from a crude fighter like Murray, he also had him hurt a few times IIRC.


That's how I had it. Some people have rewritten history to make Kevin into some slick/powerful warrior. He's got some skills, but he's nothing special.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Some people have rewritten history to make Kevin into some slick/powerful warrior.


 @Vano-irons


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano's a knowledgable guy, but hes letting his bias get the better of him here. And especially with having Mitchell stopping Ricky.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I had it 5-2, so it's only a round swing. I am biased towards Kev as he is my favourite boxer. But I do try to be balanced. I've never once said he wasn't fully prepared against Kats, and have never suggested he would have beaten him if his training wasn't disturbed.

What I saw against Murray was Kev win the first, Murray the second (he seemingly shook Kev up twice, but Mitchell winked at Tibbs on the second occasion. Nevertheless, he won the round.)

Rounds 3, 4 and 5 were the nip as tuck rounds. Murray pouring forward, Kev using his movement, but he kept getting caught on the ropes. From where I was sitting (Australia :lol: ) Kev was landing the more effective blows, and dodging well. The body shots were also key in these rounds. Kev wins this section 2-1 for me, winning rounds 3 and 4, Murray taking the 5th. From the 6th onwards, these are clear Mitchell rounds, he busts John up, swells his eyes, hurts him, and ultimately stops him in the 8th. Is that a million miles different from how everyone else saw the fight?

As for Mitchell Burns, I think Kev stops him very late. Burns will try to force Kev back I feel, and I think Mitchell will hit him with hard body blows (there is a lot of body to aim at after all) which may slow Burns down. By the half way, Ricky will begin to coast which he always does. These middle rounds will be there for the taking. Late on I think the hard body shots take its toll as Kev wears him down.

It is a very good fight, a very even fight with burns as the favourite (and rightly so. He is the champ, he has beaten better opposition, and he is at home). But I honestly think Kev beats him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Vano-irons Why is Mitchell of all people your favorite fighter, because he's local?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Vano-irons Why is Mitchell of all people your favorite fighter, because he's local?


Discount rates. :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Vano-irons Why is Mitchell of all people your favorite fighter, because he's local?


Yeah mostly mate. He has a pretty fun style to watch as well, and has been in some good fights.



Wallet said:


> Discount rates. :good


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Discount rates. :good


:rofl


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

These two really hate each other...:yep


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

When I first came on these forums, don't know if anyone remembers, I was Haye mad, and I wouldn't have it, I couldn't see what people were telling me, or I didn't want to see....

Now I think I can take a step back even if I am a big fan of a boxer (like I am Mitchell and Burns...More so Mitchell) and try and access the fight from both parties........

The only way I can See Kev getting any sort of joy in this bout is to go after Ricky straight from the bell and just pound away at him on the ropes, body and head, but I think Ricky's too smart for that and will know that Kev will be planning to do so...I think that is Kevs plan, and all Ricky has to do is circle away left or right and pop the jab out and take the openings the jab creates.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> These two really hate each other...:yep


Cheers Kos, the build up should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck? How is Kevin taller than Ricky? I thought Ricky had 2 or 3 inches on him? :think

EDIT: I'm going by the first video @dkos posted, with the head to head.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fair play to Ricky still working at the sports shop....Very grounded lad.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What the fuck? How is Kevin taller than Ricky? I thought Ricky had 2 or 3 inches on him? :think
> 
> EDIT: I'm going by the first video @dkos posted, with the head to head.


Burns 5"10...Mitchell 5"8 so I believe.

Stood on a ki of barry white innit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Fair play to Ricky still working at the sports shop....Very grounded lad.


Either that, or he's brassic.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What the fuck? How is Kevin taller than Ricky? I thought Ricky had 2 or 3 inches on him? :think
> 
> EDIT: I'm going by the first video @dkos posted, with the head to head.


I thought that as well, strange...Mitchell also has about a 2 stone weight advantage.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I thought that as well, strange...*Mitchell also has about a 2 stone weight advantage.*


Have I missed something?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Either that, or he's brassic.


Cant be mate, surely....World champ at 2 weights....Must have a fair few quid to his name....If He's been paid of course!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mitchell got more chin's than a chinese phonebook.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Have I missed something?


You failed to see how fat Mitchell looked? He's got a double chin.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Cant be mate, surely....World champ at 2 weights....Must have a fair few quid to his name....If He's been paid of course!


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You failed to see how fat Mitchell looked? He's got a double chin.


:lol:

Sorry mate, I thought you meant he had a legitimate massive weight advantage. atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry mate, I thought you meant he had a legitimate massive weight advantage. atsch


:lol: No dramas, Is it just me or does Mitchell look about 35..It's crazy, he's always had a baby face, now he looks like a middle aged scruff, losing his hair already :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Both came across well I though. Nice to see mutual respect between two fighters for a change (in the first video with Kev asking Ricky how the wedding was, etc). Scott Harrison on the undercard will be good.

Looking at getting my tickets tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope Ricky wears a kilt and Kev wears a dress!!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Hope Ricky wears a kilt and Kev wears a dress!!


******


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: No dramas, Is it just me or does Mitchell look about 35..It's crazy, he's always had a baby face, now he looks like a middle aged scruff, losing his hair already :lol:


Nothing wrong with his hair. mate, you just wait until he goes Super Saiyan.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hello good people, just wondering if all of you would be cool if I were to move this to the World forum?

For one, we kind of need to get that place more traffic, and two, the Brit forum to my knowledge is supposed to be mainly for domestic matters. Anything that transcends that is pretty much ''World'' level, nah'mean?

Just asking like, please don't throw things at me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Nothing wrong with his hair. mate, you just wait until he goes Super Saiyan.


:rofl


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> ******


Only for you son......Helicopter!!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: No dramas, Is it just me or does Mitchell look about 35..It's crazy, he's always had a baby face, now he looks like a middle aged scruff, losing his hair already :lol:


Bit of a receding hairline....Been like that for a good while...Maybe getting worse.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hello good people, just wondering if all of you would be cool if I were to move this to the World forum?
> 
> For one, we kind of need to get that place more traffic, and two, the Brit forum to my knowledge is supposed to be mainly for domestic matters. Anything that transcends that is pretty much ''World'' level, nah'mean?
> 
> Just asking like, please don't throw things at me.


Brit vs Brit.

Nah.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Doesn't bother me Pabby



Miguel2010 said:


> Only for you son......Helicopter!!!!


:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Brit vs Brit.
> 
> Nah.


That's besides my point though. As I said, this forum is more for Domestic-level happenings, and I think most would agree that this fight transcends that.

Down to you guys like, but we're stagnating a bit at the moment in terms of getting new members in, and a World forum with a decent amount of traffic has a greater chance of attracting new people than a Brit one. Nah'mean?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Go for it mate. We need more numbers and this could help


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> That's besides my point though. As I said, this forum is more for Domestic-level happenings, and I think most would agree that this fight transcends that.
> 
> Down to you guys like, but we're stagnating a bit at the moment in terms of getting new members in, and a World forum with a decent amount of traffic has a greater chance of attracting new people than a Brit one. Nah'mean?


I nah what ya mean kid.....Ive never been in the world forum.....

Maybe you have a point.....

Is for a world title after all......How would the world outside of the UK see this fight?...Much interest???

Ya reckon?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell looks mature physically as well as mentally, Maybe the penny's dropped and he now knows it's win or bust at world level. 

Now Burns looks massive compared to his foes come fight night, I'll be interested to see how much difference there is come fight night. Ricky always fights tall but he looks like a Light Welter. Mitchell looks to of done some work on upper body.

May go to this, unsure at the moment as i said to LP. I may go to Froch-Kessler II instead if made. If not i may go back to my homeland as a neutral.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This could be a cracker like fish eyes says, neither of those lads are afraid of a firefight.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

christ i hope mitchell starts training bloody hard for this,he looked a right fat git.

to be honest,ive never liked him,but he came across alright on these vids


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Who's going and what tickets are they getting?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

And how could anyone dislike Ricky? He's a genuinely nice bloke. I'd buy him a non-alcoholic beverage if I met him out on the town.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

They both cracking fellas, they seem too friendly on Bunces show lol @ them and there mates bashing COD online together


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm getting my ticket tomorrow @dftaylor, probably be getting the tiered seating again :good


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is the SECC big enough for this bout???....Biggest hall holds 12k doesn't it???....With Harrison on under card also, does anyone think its big enough???


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Is the SECC big enough for this bout???....Biggest hall holds 12k doesn't it???....With Harrison on under card also, does anyone think its big enough???


I think Frank said 9,000 but they are looking to add more. That's the same size as the FM arena in Nottingham that held Froch - Bute. So it should be ok


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I think Frank said 9,000 but they are looking to add more. That's the same size as the FM arena in Nottingham that held Froch - Bute. So it should be ok


Hmmm....We shall see mate.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

SECC is a bit of a hangar, but has video screens.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And how could anyone dislike Ricky? He's a genuinely nice bloke. I'd buy him a non-alcoholic beverage if I met him out on the town.


Yeah, Ricky seems like a really humble guy, I'm getting frustrated with him/Warren though, he needs to step up in class, not down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

what are you talking about? He won the title vs Katsidis, faced Moses and now Mitchell who are on the verge of the top 10. Theres nothing wrong with his opponents since going to Lightweight.

Who else at Lightweight do you want him to fight thats better than Mitchell??


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

£10 for a hotdog, in _that fucking_ SECC.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> £10 for a hotdog, in _that fucking_ SECC.


What!? Most Scottish people don't pay 10 quid for anything, let alone a hot dog!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Is the SECC big enough for this bout???....Biggest hall holds 12k doesn't it???....With Harrison on under card also, does anyone think its big enough???


Be surprised if it sold 12K tickets


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> What!? Most Scottish people don't pay 10 quid for anything, let alone a hot dog!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

what the deal with Mitchells relationship with Bill Ives. Bit wierd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Did Warren say Harrison is fighting on July 14th as well?

Would love to see Scott Harrison vs John Murray.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Did Warren say Harrison is fighting on July 14th as well?
> 
> Would love to see Scott Harrison vs John Murray.


There's talk of him being on the undercard, obviously trying to build a Harrison-Burns fight. :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Look at the size of Mitchell...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Could you have found a smaller Wallet?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Could you have found a smaller Wallet?


It's attached. Click the image. :good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's attached. Click the image. :good


atsch My mistake, Cheers:lol:


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And how could anyone dislike Ricky? He's a genuinely nice bloke. I'd buy him a non-alcoholic beverage if I met him out on the town.


if this is meant to be at me df,i was on about the cockney man,not burns,he is a great lad


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Kev said he is a stone over the fighting weight which shouldn't be a problem for him to shed.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

That brief clip of Mitchell on Ringside he looked awful, very heavy and really old.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Kev said he is a stone over the fighting weight which shouldn't be a problem for him to shed.


:rofl And you believe him? He's a minimum of 2 stone overweight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl And you believe him? He's a minimum of 2 stone overweight.


That's all we can go by at the moment. He does look more overweight to me, but that's with him standing opposite a lanky burns I suppose


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Kevin Mitchell >>> Phil Mitchell :hat


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

widdy said:


> if this is meant to be at me df,i was on about the cockney man,not burns,he is a great lad


Not at you, sir. I know you dislike that cockney cunt.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> That's all we can go by at the moment. He does look more overweight to me, but that's with him standing opposite a lanky burns I suppose


He looks a lot more than a stone overweight at the min to me, he's at least a stone and a half prob near light middle but with a good solid 12 week camp he should make the weight no problem. There's just too many ifs and buts for me to pick kevin in this fight whereas with ricky we know exactly what we're gonna get


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jules said:


> I'm actual shocked at the amount it is for a ringside seat £200 plus £4.95 postage and £14.35 booking fee. :-( but i'm probably going to pay it.


Fuck that. (Says he who is jealous he can't afford a ringside seat.)


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Not at you, sir. I know you dislike that cockney cunt.


Fuck A df


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck that, pay for a normal ticket and hustle your way to ringside.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jules said:


> Are you going to go to this?
> 
> I am only buying ringside as i'd be on my own, but after speaking to the boys in work i don't think i should pay the £200 they say i'm mad. One wants a date with me now if i can afford that for a ticket :huh


He ain't the only one. :hey


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jules said:


> Ha cheers Bill x


:lol: Its a good fight to go to in all honestly, sod the money I think the atmosphere will be electric that's the important thing. x


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jules said:


> Are you going to go to this?
> 
> I am only buying ringside as i'd be on my own, but after speaking to the boys in work i don't think i should pay the £200 they say i'm mad. One wants a date with me now if i can afford that for a ticket :huh


Aye, tried to book it there but forgot that I haven't given my bank my updated address so the payment wouldn't go through. Tried it again with my parents' address and it did. Hopefully the first payment doesn't get authorised by my bank otherwise I'll be getting two tickets and be down £58.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

200 is normal for this type of crap, I remember paying that for Alex Arthur tickets when he was going to be fighting that spaz that could never make weight. Arthurs were good as gold though I have to say.

I'm ringside for this one. It's the type of fight that's worth it. If Mitchel doesn't make weight i'll be put out.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@McGrain welcome mate :good

I had another Tae-Shik Kim fight to upload but lo and behold that rayrobinson333 has uploaded it :twisted Vs Igarashi check it out :thumbsup


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm just in the door lad! Haha. You alrite?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@McGrain I'm sound mate, glad you made it over.

As I say, YouTube, Tae-Shik Kim :yep He's a mini-Katsidis with more output :deal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

:think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Kev looks like he's aged 20 years over night, drugs are bad.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

war mitchell


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I suppose burns could be hiding a pot belly behind that belt too?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


That almost put me asleep, this is the one time both fighters should be gagged from speaking, both awful and boring. That said the fight itself should be good, hard one to call but Burns impressed me more and more, whilst Mitchell has so much talent.

I fancy either a Burns decision or Mitchell stopping Burns.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> That almost put me asleep, this is the one time both fighters should be gagged from speaking, both awful and boring. That said the fight itself should be good, hard one to call but Burns impressed me more and more, whilst Mitchell has so much talent.
> 
> I fancy either a Burns decision or Mitchell stopping Burns.


Mitchel stopping Burns? No chance.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Burns is better in every way other than power.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to get tickets for this, not going ringside like some of you rich fuckers though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:bump

Happening this weekend, anyone changed their minds on the outcome? I'm still backing Burns to stop Kev'.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :bump
> 
> Happening this weekend, anyone changed their minds on the outcome? I'm still backing Burns to stop Kev'.


Still backing Burns, but on a UD. Can't wait for the fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Still backing Burns, but on a UD. Can't wait for the fight.


I'd be interested in any Mitchell backers ( @Vano-irons ) to give a short breakdown on how they see Mitchell beating Burns, what his game plan will be, where he has advantages over Burns. etc etc.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'd be interested in any Mitchell backers ( @Vano-irons ) to give a short breakdown on how they see Mitchell beating Burns, what his game plan will be, where he has advantages over Burns. etc etc.


I think Mitchell has to establish himself in the centre of the ring and push Burns back at every opportunity. Ricky looks very comfortable when the fight is at his pace and he is coming forward, but he doesn't look as good going backwards (I actually thought Katsidis had a bit of success in the middle rounds when he pushed Burns back). Kev is a lefty who fights orthodox, so his jab and lead left hook could be crucial. When Ricky does come forward, I'd like to see Mitchell throw The left hand at every opportunity.

If Mitchell is in the fight by the end of the 6th (4-2 in rounds to either fighter) we will see Ricky's workrate drop, and he tends to lose focus a bit. Mitchell has to up the workrate and go to the body (like he did against Murray) . Burns' second wind will come, but hopefully it'll be too late.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I think Mitchell has to establish himself in the centre of the ring and push Burns back at every opportunity. Ricky looks very comfortable when the fight is at his pace and he is coming forward, but he doesn't look as good going backwards (I actually thought Katsidis had a bit of success in the middle rounds when he pushed Burns back). Kev is a lefty who fights orthodox, so his jab and lead left hook could be crucial. When Ricky does come forward, I'd like to see Mitchell throw The left hand at every opportunity.
> 
> If Mitchell is in the fight by the end of the 6th (4-2 in rounds to either fighter) we will see Ricky's workrate drop, and he tends to lose focus a bit. Mitchell has to up the workrate and go to the body (like he did against Murray) . Burns' second wind will come, but hopefully it'll be too late.


Cheers bro. :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll also reiterate that I like Burns as a boxer and as a person. I won't be too disappointed if he beats Kev (not attempting to cover my bases at all)


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow this is next weekend? They've done well to keep it hidden, I haven't seen any build up at all really.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Wow this is next weekend? They've done well to keep it hidden, I haven't seen any build up at all really.


It really is quite a feat in marketing, agreed.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think Mitchell will have to much trouble finding burns body, his defence is pretty basic albeit very effective by putting his hands up tight to his face. His long arms help to cover alot of his body but if Kev uses a few angles to come from the side, whipping hooks to the body in.

Mitchell on points for me


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

This has really flown under the radar considering the "magnitude" of this match when i say that its not at the top end of world class boxing but its potentially one of the bigger domestic fights of the last couple of years or so. To think this was being heralded as the big summer stadium showdown that would pack out Upton Park etcetc. Seems to be a long way from that right now. Still a great fight but I dont have the excitement for it where is the build up? Where is the analysis? I guess thats what Boxnation does for you unless its as mainstream Haye Chisora.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder if rat meat features heavily in Mitchell's preperation? :think

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19622903


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I've seen a few pubs with a boxnation poster up advertising it. I've a problem as what to do when it's on. I move in to a uni flat this week and I don't want to be an unsocial bastard and stay in on a saturday night and watch it on my laptop but I anticipate some difficulty in steering my new flatmates to a pub with boxnation on. (which I still need to find in newcastle when I move through)


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I wonder if rat meat features heavily in Mitchell's preperation? :think
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19622903


Que bad joke about Clev feeling uncomfortable sitting next to Mitchell at Franks Christmas Dinner.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Que bad joke about Clev feeling uncomfortable sitting next to Mitchell at Franks Christmas Dinner.


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The undercard for this really is piss poor


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The undercard for this really is piss poor


I don't even know who's on it.

EDIT: From Boxrec;

Ricky Burns Vs. Kevin Mitchell
John Simpson Vs. Dai Davies
Scott Harrison Vs. TBA
Stephen Simmons Vs. TBA
Bradley Saunders Vs. TBA
Jon Slowey Vs. TBA
John Thain Vs. TBA
Michael Roberts Vs. TBA
Ryan Collins Vs. TBA
Sammy Hill Vs. TBA
Hugh Gray Vs. TBA​
atsch :lol: :-(


----------



## leforge (Jun 7, 2012)

Undercard really poor as all money gone on main event. Shame it not going to be to a bigger tv audience!


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

A COUPLE OF PINTS A WEEK !!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> A COUPLE OF PINTS A WEEK !!


_Less_ than a pint a week, I get the impression you're trying to insinuate that BoxNation isn't worth ten pounds a month. :think


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's worth it for the international cards but the Domestics cards are pretty lame bar the main event most of the time


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I don't even know who's on it.
> 
> EDIT: From Boxrec;
> 
> ...


That really is dire.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually know that the undercard was in serious jeopardy until a few weeks ago, but I expected more than this


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

well its going to be interesting to see if TBA can break george foremans 5 in one night record


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> That really is dire.


I paid £100 for that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, technically £75, but fwank fucked up and sent me £100 tickets.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> That really is dire.


Fuck that mate!.....Look how many bouts TBA is having....What a supreme athlete, warrior, contender!

TBA has gone up in my estimations of late, must have a Delorean


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: TBA the GOAT

Though he's on quite the losing streak with Cleverley at the moment


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hahaha...Who wouldn't be with the Welsh assassin!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I originally thought Mitchell by stoppage, and I'm sticking to it. Burns doesn't have the height advantage I expected (there's only 2 inches in it), and Kev looks super confident. Mitchell to break burns down and stop him very late on


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking freezing up here!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Fucking freezing up here!


Fucking southern shandy drinkers. :-(


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: TBA the GOAT
> 
> Though he's on quite the losing streak with Cleverley at the moment


:lol:



Vano-irons said:


> I originally thought Mitchell by stoppage, and I'm sticking to it. Burns doesn't have the height advantage I expected (there's only 2 inches in it), and Kev looks super confident. Mitchell to break burns down and stop him very late on


Agreed.



Vano-irons said:


> Fucking freezing up here!


Agreed!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fucking southern shandy drinkers. :-(


:lol: almost pissed myself!



SimonTemplar said:


> :lol:
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Agreed!


:deal


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope Burns wins. Can't back Mitchell because he thinks he's in the Kray faahmly.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got my weigh in tickets :happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Just got my weigh in tickets :happy


Nice one. Wish I was there now :-(


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Just got my weigh in tickets :happy


I can't make the weigh in, but I'll be there for the fight. What time you going there at? This is my first live event and I know doors open at 5:30 or something. Any idea when the undercards start?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Nice one. Wish I was there now :-(


I'm in the SECC bar now and it's dead. Still two hours to go yet tho



Chacal said:


> I can't make the weigh in, but I'll be there for the fight. What time you going there at? This is my first live event and I know doors open at 5:30 or something. Any idea when the undercards start?


The undercard starts at 6 I think, bit I'm not interested in it in the slightest. Ilk probably get there for the Thain fight :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm in the SECC bar now and it's dead. Still two hours to go yet tho
> 
> The undercard starts at 6 I think, bit I'm not interested in it in the slightest. Ilk probably get there for the Thain fight :good


Where you seated lad  I'll probably not say hi or anything as I'll be there with my dad. Just wondering how close by you'll be though.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Enjoy Vano!...

Hey lads, you know with all this time Kev has been with Fwank, and Fwank saying Kevin will be a world champion trust me......Lets say it goes to points, its on a Fwank card, is it out of the realms of possibility that he will sweeten the judges beforehand if it is leaning towards Burns on points???

Just a though, cos I dare say Kev on points is very good odds.....We all know how corrupt this shit is?

Is it possible?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Where you seated lad  I'll probably not say hi or anything as I'll be there with my dad. Just wondering how close by you'll be though.


I'm in Block A, Row A, seat 1,2 and 3 :lol: no bullshit either! Stop by for a chat mate, I don't mind at all!

Cheers Mig!

I don't think Mitchell on PTS is beyond the realms of possibility at all


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

> referee: Terry O'Connor | judge: Phil Edwards | judge: Richard James Davies | judge: Dave Parris


All English officials for a Scotland/England matchup. Some "world" title fight..


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Didnt know that Roe.......Odds for Kev points???

Hang on ill have a look.

http://sports.coral.co.uk/sport/en#/drilldown/event/587148/Ricky-Burns-v-Kevin-Mitchell


Ricky Burns by Decision or Technical Decision10/11Ricky Burns by KO, TKO or Disqualification5/1Kevin Mitchell by Decision or Technical Decision11/4Kevin Mitchell by KO, TKO or Disqualification4/1Draw or Technical Draw25/1


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> All English officials for a Scotland/England matchup. Some "world" title fight..


:happy :happy :happy

And The Neeeeeew


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I actually think Mitchell will win anyway tbh. I voted Burns on points on the poll a while back but the more I think about it the more I think Mitchell will cause too many problems for Ricky.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm very uncertain.....With the judges news I'm edging towards the dagger now like.

Well prepared Mitchell and judges.....Ricky is fucked!!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

So all the judges are English to clarify then?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell isn't as straight forward a fighter like Martinez and Katsidis. He is a better combination puncher than both, and is quicker of hand than both as well. I'm getting more confident now


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> So all the judges are English to clarify then?


Yup. And Terry O'Connor is the referee :happy

I'll try post updates from the weigh in


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I need to check my ticket tonight as cannae remember where I'm sitting. Still going for Burns on points. Hopefully that'll be the last we hear of Well Prepared™ Kevin Mitchell and his world title aspirations.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers Vano......Is the Weigh in on live on tv?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think so mate


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Mitchell isn't as straight forward a fighter like Martinez and Katsidis. He is a better combination puncher than both, and is quicker of hand than both as well. I'm getting more confident now


Mitchell is getting tooled.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Mitchell is getting tooled.


Hater


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Hater


I prefer 'realist'.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bryn Knows Best.
@Vano-irons is wrong.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I prefer 'realist'.


:lol:



The Batkilt said:


> @Bryn Knows Best.
> @Vano-irons is wrong.


No


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Avatar bet, Vano? :hey


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Name your price cracker


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Well prepared Kevin Mitchell :deal


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> No


Yes. Mitchell isn't in the same class as Burns and will get shown up tomorrow night. Back to domestic and European titles for him while onwards and upwards for Burns.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Name your price cracker


Nice and easy;

Burns wins - you wear an avatar of my choice for 2 weeks.

Mitchell wins - I wear an avatar of your choice for 2 weeks.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Nice and easy;
> 
> Burns wins - you wear an avatar of my choice for 2 weeks.
> 
> Mitchell wins - I wear an avatar of your choice for 2 weeks.


:deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Vano-irons is actually right for a change. Bryn is wrong.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Vano-irons is actually right for a change. Bryn is wrong.


:lol: thanks very much


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Roe is wrong for suggesting @Bryn could be wrong. Shockingly wrong on Roe's part.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Kevin Mitchell is "well prepared" ....... ?


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Nice and easy;
> 
> Burns wins - you wear an avatar of my choice for 2 weeks.
> 
> Mitchell wins - I wear an avatar of your choice for 2 weeks.


You were due for a change, anyway, Bryn, so this has come at the right time for you.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> You were due for a change, anyway, Bryn, so this has come at the right time for you.


Pah!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

All set to go lads. Room filling up nicely.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> You were due for a change, anyway, Bryn, so this has come at the right time for you.


:deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> All set to go lads. Room filling up nicely.


Take some photos/videos. You're CHB's roaming reporter!

Also, when Scotty Harrison is weighing in, try and shout 'watch the crisps!' really loudly so it gets on telly.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

@The Batkilt is correct to suggest @Roe is wrong to claim @Bryn is incorrect and @ Vano-irons could be right this time, good spot Batkilt. :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Take some photos/videos. You're CHB's roaming reporter!
> 
> Also, when Scotty Harrison is weighing in, try and shout 'watch the crisps!' really loudly so it gets on telly.


:lol: I'm the only cockney in the room, I'll get obliterated by this lot. I'll get as many pictures as I can


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Pah!


I'd like to book myself in now for an hour or two's gloating some time over the next few days, please.



Vano-irons said:


> All set to go lads. Room filling up nicely.


I'm suddenly very jealous, curse my youngest napping upstairs and shackling me to the house.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> I'd like to book myself in now for an hour or two's gloating some time over the next few days, please.


I'm not your PA. Plus, gloating is not becoming of a gentleman.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: I'm the only cockney in the room, I'll get obliterated by this lot.


But what a way to go! It's better to burn out than to fade away.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns weighing himself on the stage. A pre-weigh in. Just him and billy Nelson on stage. Is he tight at the weight?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Burns weighing himself on the stage. A pre-weigh in. Just him and billy Nelson on stage. Is he tight at the weight?


Oooh the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I doubt Burns is that tight at the weight, having not long moved up. Mitchell will miss it by 4 lbs. :yep


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm not your PA. Plus, gloating is not becoming of a gentleman.


That's why I looked to book it in advance - when it comes to unsolicited gloating you are, of course, quite right.

Be that as it may, it appears that I shall have to content myself with the odd knowing look. Trust me, that will do fine. I do hope that Vano picks the original Bryn West avatar for you - although I fear that this is a forlorn hope - as I confess I rather miss it.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He looks very relaxed tho. He has remained on stage so he should be fine.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Zico said:


> @The Batkilt is correct to suggest @Roe is wrong to claim @Bryn is incorrect and @ Vano-irons could be right this time, good spot Batkilt. :good


Well said, mate. Well said.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> That's why I looked to book it in advance - when it comes to unsolicited gloating you are, of course, quite right.
> 
> Be that as it may, it appears that I shall have to content myself with the odd knowing look. Trust me, that will do fine. I do hope that Vano picks the original Bryn West avatar for you - although I fear that this is a forlorn hope - as I confess I rather miss it.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:happy :happy :happy


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell on stage! Hat included! :happy


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell stops naked but makes weight.

134.12


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky 135


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dai Davies and John Simspon make weight


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Harrison doesn't look too good. Weighs only a few ounces over the LW limit tho


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns stays for interviews, Mitchell is off sharpish. But he looked ripped to fuck. Both in great condition


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers for all the updates Dan :good


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Cheers for all the updates Dan :good


Seconded!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

No worries lads


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm in Block A, Row A, seat 1,2 and 3 :lol: no bullshit either! Stop by for a chat mate, I don't mind at all!
> 
> Cheers Mig!
> 
> I don't think Mitchell on PTS is beyond the realms of possibility at all


Nice. Block PP, row L haha

That news about the all english judges is worrying. Fuck.

Still picking burns UD. He's better in every way other than power.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, hope you enjoy the Glasgow crowd  :hey :yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn, Burns is shredded to fuck!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I'll believe it when I see it but it's a great fight.


Are you a believer yet, motherfucker!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Are you a believer yet, motherfucker!


Yes Aaron, sort of surprised Mitchell made weight doe.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Chacal, were you on ESB, and under what name?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Chacal, were you on ESB, and under what name?


He was hagman1989.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> He was hagman1989.


:lol: Poor old haggers, bet he rue's the day he decided to insult that noob:good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Out in Glasgow with Marky! On it!


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I expcted Burns to be a lot taller. Going for mitchell by murderous rape.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Burns don't give a FUCK. Reckon he'll tool Mitchell.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm picking Mitchell based purely on a hunch :good


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll be sitting in Block J, Row C, Seat 9. No idea if it's a good seat or not but I don't think there are many 'bad seats' in the SECC to be honest.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Now the day is here, I'm even more convinced Mitchell wins.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Now the day is here I'm even more convinced we will find out next week that some catastrophic event in Mitchell's private life meant he wasn't prepared™ and the tooling he'll receive from Burns tonight will be blamed entirely on that....


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder what Ricky's excuse will be :think

Is he working today? Saturday afternoons are notoriously difficult to get off at JJB.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

There are rumours flying around Glasgow that @Vano-irons was drunk under the table by his missus last night. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> There are rumours flying around Glasgow that @Vano-irons was drunk under the table by his missus last night. :-(


:deal


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I wonder what Ricky's excuse will be :think


Corrupt English judges.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This is what Ricky Burns vs unprepared Kevin Mitchell would look like:






For Burns vs Well Prepared Kevin Mitchell.. tune in to BoxNation tonight!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=57389#ixzz27CB4Wl48
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Kevin Mitchell
Age: 27
Titles: 1st Title Shot
Height: 5'8
Weight: 135 lbs.
Average Weight - Last Five Fights: 135.55 lbs.
Hails from: Dagenham, Essex, U.K.
Record: 33-1, 24 KO, 1 KOBY
BoxingScene Rank: #8 at Lightweight
Record in Major Title Fights: 0-1, 1 KOBY including interim title fights
*Current/Former World Champions/Titlists Defeated: 1 (Sebastian Zbik)*

:huh


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> There are rumours flying around Glasgow that @Vano-irons was drunk under the table by his missus last night. :-(


:lol: such pricks! We went out for a quiet, quick drink. 6 hours later, things got messy. Im not gonna lie


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> There are rumours flying around Glasgow that @Vano-irons was drunk under the table by his missus last night. :-(





Vano-irons said:


> :lol: such pricks! We went out for a quiet, quick drink. 6 hours later, things got messy. Im not gonna lie


Disgraceful


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: jäger is not my friend! Plus I didnt have any dinner.

Well prepared Vano can drink


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: jäger is not my friend! Plus I didnt have any dinner.
> 
> Well prepared Vano can drink


The Cheek :lol::lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Dewi Powell ‏@DewiPowell
Breaking: I've just heard that Selby-Lindsay is OFF as doctor has pulled Selby out of the fight. #Boxing #WelshWarriors


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sipping fucking jaeger, what a soft southern cunt!!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Sipping fucking jaeger, what a soft southern cunt!!


:yep


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Have a good un lads, just heading out to get started today, i just hope vano has had his breakfast :jjj

WAR BURNS!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: jäger is not my friend! Plus I didnt have any dinner.
> 
> *Well prepared Vano can drink*


:rofl



Wallet said:


> Dewi Powell ‏@DewiPowell
> Breaking: I've just heard that Selby-Lindsay is OFF as doctor has pulled Selby out of the fight. #Boxing #WelshWarriors


Fuck sake.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Sipping fucking jaeger, what a soft southern cunt!!


:lol: I was drinking at 8 o'clock in the morning!



Markyboy86 said:


> Have a good un lads, just heading out to get started today, i just hope vano has had his breakfast :jjj
> 
> WAR BURNS!


In the KFC near Ibrox. Comfort food


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake, if the Selby fight is off I'll be tamping.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

'mon the Mitchell!!!!

:bbb


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

wow, shame the fight ended so quick, was really shaping up to be the fight of year contender... great fight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

79% of CHB predicted that Burns would win.

CHB knows :deal


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> 79% of CHB predicted that Burns would win.
> 
> CHB knows :deal


was obvious, though i put money on bith as i was running outta v cash, so had to be sneaky with the betting lol should of just gone with instinct and had burns ko before 10.5 rounds


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Jules said:


> Just back from this, gutted for Mitchell. I was sat next to two of the nicest guys from London too. Plus it did start kicking off big time in the cheap seats. @The Batkilt you were in block J it kicked off big time in there.


yeah saw people looking back at something kicking off haha you wernt causing trouble where you missy! :bbb haha


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Jules said:


> God no!! Went off big a couple of times though. Daft lads and their drinking. Simpson was brilliant, not to sure about Harrison, i will need to catch the repeat or you tube it.


yeah simpson done well, i thought harrison did ok to tbf, rounds done him good, its only his 2nd fight back, plus was alast min replacement, i thought he would got the bloke outta there, defo not ready for burns or mitchell lol shame he went off rails, really was on course for legendary status, never thought he was gonna lose at one point...

im off to bed, gonna watch frampton 2moz, gotta take nephew to footy 2moz haha gotta be the good uncle grrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been calling a Burns stoppage all year. :smoke


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Chacal, were you on ESB, and under what name?


Arranmcl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyway, what a fucking incredible fight. Mitchell got tooled.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What kind of arsehole would go back through a thread and multi-quote any semi-humourous posts? It would tale a special kind of prick to spend their time attempting to rub peoples noses in their mistakes. After all, we all call fights wrongly, except me and @Zico

:deal



Vano-irons said:


> Mitchell is a lot better than people give him credit for. He'll work ricky's body like he did against Murray to slow him down and take him out late. Michell hits hard, has a spiteful, and frankly better, jab, and picks his shots far better. Ricky is also a lazy fucker in the middle rounds, coasting through. Mitchell will pick these rounds up.
> 
> I really can't see how anyone thinks Mitchell will be stopped. I can half see ricky's tight defence causing Kev problems, and he very well may win a decision, but he doesn't get stopped. No chance.





widdy said:


> burns wins by stoppage against a well prepared euro class mitchell, thats all he is and all he ever will be,burns is just a step above mitchell at world level just as kats was.
> sorry,its going to be very onesided :rasta:yep





Dinamita said:


> Burns will annihilate this joker.
> 
> Burns RTD 10 Mitchell.





Bryn said:


> :good
> 
> My money is firmly on a stoppage win for Burns, when has Kev ever been in with someone who will outbox him over 12 rounds? He will lose the desire as they move into the championship rounds, and as I've said before, I feel that Mitchell is a little fragile, for want of a better word.





SimonTemplar said:


> When I was a kid we had a Commodore 64 (I know, I'm old) and we had a boxing game on it. When setting up your character, you initially had a certain number of skill points that could be distributed as you wished between the various attributes, including chin, speed and power (in fact, thinking about it, those might have been the only three categories, this was the 1980s after all). I would sometimes set both power and chin to '1', giving me speed of 98, just to see if I could take unlikely wins. The game would add Michael Jackson video-esque whooshing sound effects as I unleashed a flurry of punches from all angle on an opponent who could do little but stand (comparitively) still throwing the odd speculatively straight jab at the space I used to occupy.
> 
> Why am I telling you all this, you might wonder? Well this fight is going to look like that. Except that Mitchell has more than '1' for power and chin.





Bryn said:


> Atleast a 9.5. :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though, a poor analogy for this fight. Burns will dominate.





SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: thought so! I can picture your little face lighting up, your hands feverishly scrabbling for the keyboard, the desperate struggle to balance wit and pace. You did well.
> 
> But in all seriousness - I don't do poor analogies. I'm known for it.





Vano-irons said:


> I'll also reiterate that I like Burns as a boxer and as a person. I won't be too disappointed if he beats Kev (not attempting to cover my bases at all)





Vano-irons said:


> Mitchell isn't as straight forward a fighter like Martinez and Katsidis. He is a better combination puncher than both, and is quicker of hand than both as well. I'm getting more confident now





Bryn said:


> Mitchell is getting tooled.





SimonTemplar said:


> You were due for a change, anyway, Bryn, so this has come at the right time for you.





SimonTemplar said:


> I'd like to book myself in now for an hour or two's gloating some time over the next few days, please.
> 
> I'm suddenly very jealous, curse my youngest napping upstairs and shackling me to the house.





SimonTemplar said:


> That's why I looked to book it in advance - when it comes to unsolicited gloating you are, of course, quite right.
> 
> Be that as it may, it appears that I shall have to content myself with the odd knowing look. Trust me, that will do fine. I do hope that Vano picks the original Bryn West avatar for you - although I fear that this is a forlorn hope - as I confess I rather miss it.





Flash Jab said:


> Burns don't give a FUCK. Reckon he'll tool Mitchell.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I got the round wrong... shame on me.

I didn't expect Burns to really put it on him like that, I expected a gradual wear down and mercy stoppage.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I got the round wrong... shame on me.
> 
> I didn't expect Burns to really put it on him like that, I expected a gradual wear down and mercy stoppage.


There were a few in there, including yours, that was quoted for truth. :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> I got the round wrong... shame on me.
> 
> I didn't expect Burns to really put it on him like that, I expected a gradual wear down and mercy stoppage.


To be fair, that's probably what would have happened if Mitchell didn't get caught with that left hook. Burns really dominated from the 2nd onwards.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> To be fair, that's probably what would have happened if Mitchell didn't get caught with that left hook. Burns really dominated from the 2nd onwards.


Just rewatched the fight, Mitchell was hurt a few times before the first KD. He seemed a bit shocked with Burns' power.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Well prepared Mitchell won the first round using his Mayweather-esque boxing skills, then bizarrely the not so well prepared Kev came out for the 2nd.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Well prepared Mitchell won the first round using his Mayweather-esque boxing skills, then bizarrely the not so well prepared Kev came out for the 2nd.


Could there have been a switch?

I want to see Mitchell-Rees next and Burns to fight any other titlist.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

wy did i listen to that fucker blue(a mate)last night,i was going for a burns stoppage,but the twat said mitchell would muller burns,so i just went for the burns win.

i was extreamly smug sat across from him at midnight drinking my export and smirking and nodding me head at him


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Heard Ricky was flying in training and I was confident Mitchell would not live with him in the second half of the fight, didn't expect an early beatdown though and was actually worried Burns was being too aggressive! :lol:
@BoxingAnalyst, @Bryn, @Dinamita, @widdy, are the truth :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Vano-irons was wrong.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Vano-irons was wrong.


:lol:

I'm currently waiting on @Bryn to hit me with a gay avatar


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

My avatar mmmmmm


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: Stop giving him ideas!


----------



## Tecate (Jun 16, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm currently waiting on @Bryn to hit me with a gay avatar


i feel kinda happy you were wrong haha x


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm currently waiting on @Bryn to hit me with a gay avatar


I'm still thinking of what it could be. You're a West Ham fan, right? :think


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dan was telling me about this avater bet yesterday, he was calling you Brian, not even got enough respect for you to know your correct forum name! Not got any texts just now Vano so im not dingying you haha.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Tecate said:


> i feel kinda happy you were wrong haha x


Typical jock :deal :lol:



Bryn said:


> I'm still thinking of what it could be. You're a West Ham fan, right? :think


:lol: I am!



Markyboy86 said:


> Dan was telling me about this avater bet yesterday, he was calling you Brian, not even got enough respect for you to know your correct forum name! Not got any texts just now Vano so im not dingying you haha.


:lol: I swiftly corrected my mistake and you know it!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

He was calling you all the taffy cunts under the sun brian, a really unsavoury charachter is our Vano after hes sipped 3 or 4 jaegerbombs.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Well prepared Mitchell won the first round using his Mayweather-esque boxing skills, then bizarrely the not so well prepared Kev came out for the 2nd.


:lol:

That sums it up. Amazing how Mitchell has such a dedicated fanbase considering the utter fuck all he's actually achieved in his career, relatively speaking. And it's even more amazing the excuses many of them are making for him.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> That sums it up. Amazing how Mitchell has such a dedicated fanbase considering the utter fuck all he's actually achieved in his career, relatively speaking. And it's even more amazing the excuses many of them are making for him.


Who's making excuses this time? He was soundly beaten by a better fighter



Markyboy86 said:


> He was calling you all the taffy cunts under the sun brian, a really unsavoury charachter is our Vano after hes sipped 3 or 4 jaegerbombs.


:rofl I'll have you know I knocked those buggy shots down or whatever they're called haha


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vano knew better than to speak ill of the Pab.

I know this feel though, bruh.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Who's making excuses this time? He was soundly beaten by a better fighter


There are a few on some other sites saying he a) wasn't well-prepared, b) that the stoppage was too quick and c) that he was rushed in before he was ready.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> There are a few on some other sites saying he a) wasn't well-prepared, b) that the stoppage was too quick and c) that he was rushed in before he was ready.


I'm a Mitchell fan, but that shit is genuinely shocking!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm a Mitchell fan, but that shit is genuinely shocking!


It's hard when someone you really like loses. I think since Mitchell has been tooled both times he's been anywhere near world-class it's an even harder pill to swallow.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's hard when someone you really like loses. I think since Mitchell has been tooled both times he's been anywhere near world-class it's an even harder pill to swallow.


The Katsidis fight I could take. Getting stopped by a big puncher could happen to anyone. But being KO'ed by Burns is tough for me. Although he was in beast mode, it was still Ricky Burns, a boxer rather than a slugger. But Kev just walked onto the shots all night long.

I think the Murray and Prescott fights proved he should be in and around the top European/low world level scene. But he just doesn't look like he'll ever become a 'world' champion. I really thought he'd beat Burns last night. I was so confident. But he was just utterly outclassed. It is what it is


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The Katsidis fight I could take. Getting stopped by a big puncher could happen to anyone. But being KO'ed by Burns is tough for me. Although he was in beast mode, it was still Ricky Burns, a boxer rather than a slugger. But Kev just walked onto the shots all night long.
> 
> I think the Murray and Prescott fights proved he should be in and around the top European/low world level scene. But he just doesn't look like he'll ever become a 'world' champion. I really thought he'd beat Burns last night. I was so confident. But he was just utterly outclassed. It is what it is


Katsidis isn't that big a puncher though - it's been exaggerated because he cut through his early, weak opposition so impressively. But soon as he stepped up to fringe level, he looked a lot less fearsome. And Kevin didn't lose to Katsidis because he got clipped with a big one and went down, he looked out of his depth from the first round on.

Burns is just a better, more rounded fighter. The stoppage was a surprise, but Ricky's at his natural fighting weight now and he was sitting down on his punches. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Katsidis isn't that big a puncher though - it's been exaggerated because he cut through his early, weak opposition so impressively. But soon as he stepped up to fringe level, he looked a lot less fearsome. And Kevin didn't lose to Katsidis because he got clipped with a big one and went down, he looked out of his depth from the first round on.
> 
> Burns is just a better, more rounded fighter. The stoppage was a surprise, but Ricky's at his natural fighting weight now and he was sitting down on his punches. Nothing wrong with that.


I completely disagree about Katsidis. He is a big puncher at any level. His fight with Marquez proved that web he almost knocked him spark out in the 3rd. And I've said before, I didn't see mitchell out of his depth against Kats. In the staidum I thought he outboxed Kats in the 2nd, with the 1st going to the Ozzy. I've watched it a few times since, and had Mitchell winning the first 2 before being stopped. He was beaten by the better fighter no doubt, but I don't think there was a golf in class tbh

I've just watched the 4th round of last nights fight again, and I'm not sure about the stoppage. I think O'connor should have stepped in after the second KD. But he let it go on and Kev wasn't really tagged clean again before the ref jumped in. Saying that, Tibbs would have pulled Kev out anyway. So I don't really have a complaint


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I completely disagree about Katsidis. He is a big puncher at any level. His fight with Marquez proved that web he almost knocked him spark out in the 3rd. And I've said before, I didn't see mitchell out of his depth against Kats. In the staidum I thought he outboxed Kats in the 2nd, with the 1st going to the Ozzy. I've watched it a few times since, and had Mitchell winning the first 2 before being stopped. He was beaten by the better fighter no doubt, but I don't think there was a golf in class tbh


I love you, Dan. You retell things to fit your world, but it's quite charming. Knocked JMM spark out? Come on - Kats landed one great hook, fired some artillery and then got utterly battered for the remainder of the round. I'm pretty sure JMM outlanded Kats that round too. Kats, much as I loved him in his prime, never scored a stoppage over a legit prime guy at his own weight. He's heavy-handed, but not all that as a banger.

There were levels between the two, shown up by being utterly pummelled as soon as Katsidis turned it on. Even the second, which I scored for Mitchell, it was nip and tuck with Katsidis doing all the damage. When, in both your forays into world level, you get tuned up in less than six rounds without really being in the fight, you are facing a big gulf in class.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I love you, Dan. You retell things to fit your world, but it's quite charming. Knocked JMM spark out? Come on - Kats landed one great hook, fired some artillery and then got utterly battered for the remainder of the round. I'm pretty sure JMM outlanded Kats that round too. Kats, much as I loved him in his prime, never scored a stoppage over a legit prime guy at his own weight. He's heavy-handed, but not all that as a banger.
> 
> There were levels between the two, shown up by being utterly pummelled as soon as Katsidis turned it on. Even the second, which I scored for Mitchell, it was nip and tuck with Katsidis doing all the damage. When, in both your forays into world level, you get tuned up in less than six rounds without really being in the fight, you are facing a big gulf in class.


I said he almosted knocked Marquez out in the 3rd. I'm not sure how that's me rewriting history to fit my own agenda. He landed a massive punch which put JMM on his arse. When he got up he was badly hurt for 20-30 seconds or so, before coming back into things. Im not saying he is a shavers or a Louis, but the lad can bang.

I thought Mitchell was shown up far worse last night than against Katsidis


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jules said:


> Just back from this, gutted for Mitchell. I was sat next to two of the nicest guys from London too. Plus it did start kicking off big time in the cheap seats. @The Batkilt you were in block J it kicked off big time in there.


Aye, that was just a few rows behind me. Couldn't actually hear what started it all as it was on the side of my 'bad ear', but it was brewing for a bit and kicked off big time during the Harrison fight.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What kind of arsehole would go back through a thread and multi-quote any semi-humourous posts? It would tale a special kind of prick to spend their time attempting to rub peoples noses in their mistakes. After all, we all call fights wrongly, except me and @Zico


:lol: while that was, perhaps, a little sad, it was very funny, and you are deserving of a little gloating. Rarely have I been so wrong as I was on Saturday night. Awful.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> I thought that's where your seat was, i was thinking of you incase you got caught up in it. I could see it all from where i was. there was a guy in a white shirt i swear to god he was throwing better left hooks than Harrison, he must have floored about 3 guys, man he was going for it big time.


Where were you seated?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> Row A in section DD, was a good seat plenty of leg room as front row of ringside. but some knob behind me nearly took the head off me when the burns fight started had to say to him to calm it, the guy next to me was real nice, he said i could have swapped him seats if it got worse. The thing with being down there was still cints seat claiming when they hadn't paid the money i dont know how many people sat next to me on the right, plus i heard a scottish guy say "fucking tramps" trying to steal peoples seats. Plus was still embarrassing when i saw a scottish guy in a kilt screaming if you Hate Kevin Mitchell clap your hands, WTF. The guys next to me from London also thought i was rather awfull. How fucking old.


Row L in section PP. Was actually decent seats. Everyone else in my row had snuck in though. Unbelievable. Had a couple of wide boys all gathered round me and one of the most ridiculous looking sluts of all time. Caked in make up, retardedly fake tits, hair extensions, fake nails, face lift, slutty dress. Was pretty funny.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

It was a nice fight and a career performance by Burns, who looks very hot. Plenty of talents at 135 however as @Meast knows, I'd pick Miguel Vazquez to outbox, Broner maybe stop Burns, dunno if JMM will return. Gamboa may join soon, exciting times!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Was called names on esb for saying Burns needs exposure in America...


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Was called names on esb for saying Burns needs exposure in America...


Sounds about right for that place. You make a fair point, you get abused, sums up in a nutshell why I am here rather than there, these days. Frankly even if making a nonsense point the name calling is tedious and put me right off.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Sounds about right for that place. You make a fair point, you get abused, sums up in a nutshell why I am here rather than there, these days. Frankly even if making a nonsense point the name calling is tedious and put me right off.


I like Burns. Heard of him, but never seen him before this last fight with Mitchell. Who I also read about, but never saw. The topic was Broner vs Burns and I said Burns needs to come and fight in America. The division is full of guys who are American based. Only tried to explain that if he's really gonna be the best in the world and a big star, he needs to come here. They didn't want to hear it and went in on me. "arrogant" "you know the yanks" etc...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I like Burns. Heard of him, but never seen him before this last fight with Mitchell. Who I also read about, but never saw. The topic was Broner vs Burns and I said Burns needs to come and fight in America. The division is full of guys who are American based. Only tried to explain that if he's really gonna be the best in the world and a big star, he needs to come here. They didn't want to hear it and went in on me. "arrogant" "you know the yanks" etc...


I think a lot of the US fighters are happy fighting over there in front of their home fans, very few venture out of their borders to fight true, Euro-level opposition. People called Calzaghe a stay at home fighter...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I think a lot of the US fighters are happy fighting over there in front of their home fans, very few venture out of their borders to fight true, Euro-level opposition. People called Calzaghe a stay at home fighter...


And he got guys to come over there and fight. Guys will go and fight, but the very best guys don't have to. That why there was no Roy Jones or any other top guys until they were old. Same reason why it'll probably be a cold day before we see Andre Ward fight Froch in Britain...


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> And he got guys to come over there and fight. Guys will go and fight, but the very best guys don't have to. That why there was no Roy Jones or any other top guys until they were old. Same reason why it'll probably be a cold day before we see Andre Ward fight Froch in Britain...


At this point I'd be impressed if Ward fought outside Oakland!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

True...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

wasnt steve collins due to fight roy jones before his license got taken away or something? i prefer the uk fighters going to america to fight, gives the british fighters more exposure to the americans, because the casual boxing fans think that the only decent fighters exist in america...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jules said:


> funny you should put that, i'm just back from box class at the gym and a few of the guys went to it they said the same thing about the girls. I remember now a guy came sat down next to me to watch Saunders fight sure he was from Yorkshire, anyway a girl walked past and i swear she must have had the biggest boobs ever and this guy just turned around and said, bet she'll never drown. Fucking class.


Probably the same girl. Black hair, quite short even in heels.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jules said:


> I thought that's where your seat was, i was thinking of you incase you got caught up in it. I could see it all from where i was. there was a guy in a white shirt i swear to god he was throwing better left hooks than Harrison, he must have floored about 3 guys, man he was going for it big time.


Best thing about it is right before he started throwing those punches two of the guys he was having aggro with were standing with the stewards who were telling the guys to calm down. "Aye, try tellin' him that though, mate!" - and right on cue the white t-shirt man went spastic.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jules said:


> It was proper fucking hooks he was throwing, some of the guys from the gym were saying a couple of west ham supporters had their flag and everything but when they started to sing their songs, they scottish guys just got them to shut up, which i think is terrible but funny in a way also.


It seemed to kick off not long after Flower of Scotland was sung followed by "Kevin Mitchell - you're a wanker, you're a wanker!"....


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Jules said:


> Is there any idea who ricky will be fighting next, guess its going to be in glasgow again, if it is will you be going?


think ringside just said the WBO have said ricky HAS to fight bronner... dont know whever he will though


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Jules said:


> About time if it is. That's got to be in the states though where it will make the money. Ricky didn't seem to hurt from Saturday's so a wee week or two off then back at it i would expect.


yeah i doubt bronner would leave the states, the americans rarely do! lol i would like the americans to see how great ricky is though (aslong as he wins haha)


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jules said:


> Is there any idea who ricky will be fighting next, guess its going to be in glasgow again, if it is will you be going?


If it's in Glasgow I will be.

He won't be fighting Broner, as he looks set to fight DeMarco for the WBC strap. Rees is ranked 8, I think, by the WBO but as he's with Matchroom that's a no go. Sergio Thompson is ranked around the top 5 - that's a fight that'd make for a decent mandatory. Same could be said for Sharif Bogere or Ji-Hoon Kim.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Meant to say that I give full credit to Kevin Mitchell for not making excuses. That his younger cousin - who is ages with his son - had passed away must have made it a difficult period leading into the fight. Full credit to him for not making any excuses and taking his defeat with dignity. Glad to see he's not sticking to the retirement stuff. He's still a good enough fighter to win British and European titles, and if he can but a good enough run together he might get another shot at a 'world' title.


----------

